
How to Write Like a Thought Leader - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-i-reached-two-million-views-on-medium-7aad4e5a8cc5?source=friends_link&sk=9e97a3f085fd44eb98ca472d636feb9e
======
BaoomB
Can confirm that working with an editor was a game changer for me. I was
surprised at how cheap it is too :o

How has your structured questionnaire influenced your writing? I've tried
something similar before, it generally worked well, but I found it too
constraining at times.

